# 1970's Johnson...worth the money?



## Dockside85 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm looking for an 8-15hp outboard for my jon boat. Checking Craigslist I found a 70's Johnson 9.5hp outboard and the guy wants $325 for it. It supposedly runs well but I haven't seen it yet. How much would one of these go for? He doesn't have a specific model year but said it's 70's model. Is it worth the price if it's in good running condition? I don't know what the market value is for old outboards these days. Nada guides said a 1979 10hp electric start (the earliest year Johnson motor on Nadaguides) is worth $160. Should I look into it or waste of time?


----------



## Jeeper (Jul 14, 2013)

For around northwest indiana thats a descent asking price but I'd still try to get it for 250 just for general purpose. They sell like hot cakes for 300. Hope that helps good luck.


----------



## krawler (Jul 14, 2013)

I would pass on that motor and try to find a 9.9 or bigger.

The 9.5 motors are actually a 7.5hp with a bigger carburetor, and with today's gas will produce between 6 to 8 hp. They were made from 1964 up to 1973.

In 1974 Johnson/Evinrude used the 15hp motor and de-tuned it to 9.9hp. 1974-1976 were point ignition.

Try to find a 1977 on up 9.9 or 15hp with electronic ignition. You should be able to find a nice one for under $600.00


----------



## RAMROD (Jul 14, 2013)

I have picked up three of the over the last year. 64, 68, & a 72, I payed the most for the 64 but it looks brand new, $300 for it and $100 & $150 for the other two. All running.


----------



## Dockside85 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. I contacted the guy back and told him I was going to pass and he told me he'd take $300 for it. I guess I could check it out and see if it is in good condition.


----------



## RAMROD (Jul 15, 2013)

The $100 dollar one I bought looked to be in about the same shape as the one pictures. He wanted $300 for it also, cash talks.


----------



## Andrew04 (Jul 16, 2013)

I had one of those, although it looked a lot better than that, I was always disappointed in it's power and constant problems. As noted it never deserved it's 9.5 rating, very weak, and some parts are getting expensive. Also Ignitions are weak and expensive. I would have to be fairly desperate to get out on the water to even accept one for free. That being said I sold mine for $300.


----------



## dkonrai (Jul 18, 2013)

you would be better off with a older or newer model. the 52-58 years are exceptional running motors. parts are easy to find and really easy to work on. they usually run less than the more desirable years.
59-64 are ok... smaller lower units.
65-71 the motor you are looking at are great anchors and trolling motors
72-76 **stay away crappy ignition**
77-86 some of the best motors
jmho.
dino


----------



## Dockside85 (Jul 18, 2013)

I appreciate all the input. I politely told the gentleman I was going to pass on the motor. Guess I will keep looking. Seems to me, or at least in the area I am in, people really try to gouge you on the prices of used outboards. The motors I'm seeing on craigslist near my price range are all almost 30yrs old and people want upwsrds of $800. Best deal I found is a 2000 15hp Gamefisher for $450 but I'm not too sure about the name. Those are distributed by Sears if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dkonrai (Jul 19, 2013)

NO GAMFISHERS no matter what they tell you. 

stay with the big names.

have you tried looking at the older 50's series johnsons? really great motors.
dino


----------



## Kismet (Jul 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322796#p322796 said:


> Dockside85 » 18 Jul 2013, 07:49[/url]"]I appreciate all the input. I politely told the gentleman I was going to pass on the motor. Guess I will keep looking. Seems to me, or at least in the area I am in, people really try to gouge you on the prices of used outboards. The motors I'm seeing on craigslist near my price range are all almost 30yrs old and people want upwsrds of $800. Best deal I found is a 2000 15hp Gamefisher for $450 but I'm not too sure about the name. Those are distributed by Sears if I'm not mistaken.



Not really "gouging," guy's just trying to get what he can for his old motor. If it were a dealer, then the concept of gouging comes to play.

In selling the few things I have sold, I always figured it only took *one *person willing to pay what I was asking. This has been true of cars, guns, motorcycles, watercraft. Of course I negotiated at times; other instances, not.

I'm biased, but I'd stick with Johnson/Evinrude small motors. Parts, design, and expertise are readily available.

Good luck.


----------



## longshot (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a 4.5 johnson short shaft 2stroke that I will take 250 for its a late 70s. Its on GON I live in waynesboro


----------

